# Holographic sights



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I am looking to put one on my 223 cal rifle, I want one that can be accurate to at least 100 yds, and that is dependable and will allow for quick target alignment with no problem seeing the hologram sight, but I also cant afford a high dollor one at this time, can any one suggest a brand that fits this requirments for me that is some what inexpensive. Or any suggestion on the smaller red dot scope that are put the AR-15s (same specs) just rtying to get the most acurate bang for my buck.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Might Be Helpful If..........*

Can you give us an idea of how much you wanna spend. Do you want a holo sight OR simply a red dot sight. Difference......a holo sight uses a laser to project the dot up onto a screen. A regular red dot sight simply uses a LED. 

Both can(or cannot) be accurate. Remember,as with all optics, you generally get what you pay for. 

What MOA dot do you want ?? Be careful of the models that you have to dismount the sight just to change the batteries. A re-sight-in is needed IMO. Some have rheostat type switches that control the brightness of the dot. Some have a sensor that senses ambient light. Which do you want ?? 

Info in.....info out......... --- SAWMAN


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Well honestly im not sure exactly, what can you suggest? I do want something durable small an acurate at least to 100yds, and something that I can see the dot cross hair etc in any condition but with a quick target alignment. I would like to not have to take my steel sights off if possible. I have heard that EO Tech is a good brand but i dont want to spend that much on one right now, I would like to keep it around 100 in price, if there is anything worth haveing for that price.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

*Lucid*

I like the LUCID HD7. It uses a regular AAA battery first thing I like about it, not some CR??? one. It is only $249 MSRP but I seen them for about $200. That is a lot cheaper than and EOTech, Trijicons and Aimpoints. Better quality, I think, than those cheaper ones from NCStar, BSA, BARSKA etc. Some package deals comes with a 2x or 3x magnifier and you can purchase a 2x-5x variable one for it. Here is the website:http://www.mylucidgear.com/reddot.php

Now Primary Arms make some decent red dot sights and there is the Vortex Strikefire also. JM2cents


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I looked at quite a few different ones and read tons of reviews. Decided to save my money up and buy an eotech. Got the cheapest one they make and I like it a lot. Picked it up for about $400 online. It was on sale. It takes 2 AA and they can be replaced without removing.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the feed back, have a better idea of which ones to look at now, has anybody heard about the quality of the ATN brand ?


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

My Zombie rifles which stay at the ready both have eotech's and I am happy with them , however the little Bulgarian Krink I will be firing this morning has a Primary Arms Micro Dot and the dot is perfectly clean and the glass is perfectly clear. they are cheap but well made and rugged. for $79 it is hard to beat and many of the guys on the Krink board are well pleased. mine has the low base.

check out this vid


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks good:thumbsup:


----------

